# Death Note: The End Begins Main RP Theard



## silver samurai (Oct 3, 2008)

You thought this was over think again, forget everything you know about death note, beacause the real story begins now

it has been over 2 years since the original story, the world is now at peace and kira is finally gone, until on october 4, 2014 6:05 pm, the presedent of the united states was killed by a heart attack, now Near(now23) leader of the spk is investigating his death, he has found out that a new kira is upon them, ryuk the death god has now decide to give his note book to some else in the human world and now ryuk new friend is the new kira of the world and he or she will finish light yagami evil work. The world is now at a state of emergency as people are dying, but the spk are fighting back by using aother death god to locate the person with a note book and take he or she down only if the death god allows ryu to see them(this is a new power for death god, they can now hind from other death gods), it is your job to join kira or become a shinigami and use your new power for good or evil or join spk and bring them down. And other thing try not to get caught, happy hunting


*Spoiler*: _rules_ 




rules:No spamming: So no one-liners or vague descriptions of what is happening use clear writing and make atleast a paragraph per post.

No insults: Only allowed when In character, but don't go real life insulting, remember also don't OOC insult people.

while you are in this RP, if you are a death god, you must play this smart like light would or you will get caught.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 5, 2008)

OOC: this RP will begin we at least get 10 people.


----------



## Cheena (Oct 7, 2008)

Kei rubbed his eyes as the sunlight hit them throught the window. "Ughh..." he said looking at the time, "Almost out of here" Kei sighed and began closing his books. He heard voices in the backround as his mind was in another world glaring out the dusty window.

_Ring_ Kei's hand moved as fast as the second and he grabbed hi bookas and pens. He ran towards the door before the mob of students got there first. He went into the halls speed walking to the exit. Kei grabbed a brand new skate board out and grinded down the railing that are on the steps leading to the door which he exited.

He monuvered his way throung the student traffic sorrounding him. Kei grabbed his cell phone. "Okay, still got time" he gave a sigh of releif looking at the bust stop. He stepped on slowly depositing change in the clear box next o the driver. He grabbed a seat leaning his head back. Kei's face looked at the ceiling as his body and bags bounced like a jumping bean. Of course the bus had to start hitting pot holes.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 7, 2008)

carmen sighed as he waited for the green light on the traffic light, "i hate this" he said as griped his hadle on his steering wheel. Just then the green light came, he quickly pressed down on the gas and drove passed everyone.

a couple of hours later he pulled up by the spk building, "good morning Mr.Tarasov" said the valle as carmen got out his car, "good morning mark, how are you?" carmen asked, "im very well sir, oh Mr. Rivers wants to speak with you" said mark, carmen put on a gentle smile, "thank you mark" said carmen as he walked his way toward the building and on to the elevator.

_Knock, knock_ "come in" said near carmen walked in and saw near rolling dice in hands, he turned around and begin sigh, "carmen, were going to japan" he said


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2008)

The Shinigami World. A gloomy, dark place, filled with gloom, gloom, and,well... gloom. And maybe an apple or two, but that's not important. "So much gloom..." A shinigami  with antlers whimpered as he walked by his brethren. "Hey, what do you call a shinigami that's adorable?" An armless, serpentine shinigami with the face of a rabbit asked his fellow shinigami with 3 eyes on his stomach. "I don't know, what?" He asked. "Nothing, Shinigami aren't supposed to be cute!" As the two shinigami laugh at their horrible joke, they were met with a barrage of pain. "CHOPPERMAN VIOLENCE!" The antlered shinigami yelled, flailing his adorable arms around like a maniac. 

The jeering shinigami fell to the ground, bruised and incapacitated. "Why do they make fun of me for being cute...." The antlered shinigami yelled. Just then, a frightening aura enveloped the area. "CHOPPERMAN!" A booming voice yelled. "Shi-shinigami king?" The antlered shinigami yelled. "I told you a thousand times, don't beat up your fellow death gods!" He reprimanded. "But they were calling me cute..." Chopperman whimpered in an adorable way. "Well, I guess it could be worse... you could be off in the human world, doing all sorts of mayhem like Ryuk."

The King of Shinigami felt a sense of foreshadowing fall upon him, as Chopperman looked at the monarch of death eagerlly. "No, you can't have another death note." The kings said before chopperman could open his mouth. "Please....." He pleaded, eyes shining brightly in a puppy dog stance. "No." The king said with absolution. But Chopperman was determined. "KYUUUUUUUUUUN SPARK!!!!!!!!!!" A strange energy reverberated from Chopperman, and with a flourish, unleashed an array of cuteness.

"No, not that..." The king pleaded as he saw Chopperman skip adorably across the skulls as if they were a bed of flowers. "Please... stop..." Chopperman then took a rib and began twirling it in the air, making helicopter noises as he did. "Mercy..." Finally, Chopperman struck the finishing blow. His eyes puffed and shining, he walked up to the imposing king and gave him a big hug. "Alright, alright, I'll give you an extra death note." The king, defeated by the endless power of cuteness, gave chopperman what he wanted. "Thank you your highness!" He gave the king another hug, before flying away to the human world.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 7, 2008)

carmen got a confused look on his face, what was the point in going to japan since there has not been any kira killings in about a week, "japan...why?" carmen asked, near got up from his sit and went to his window and just stared out at the new york view, "do you remember when i told you how i defeated light?" asked near, "yes why?" carmen asked back "well i believe that shinigami ryuk may have given it to someone else" near said, near sat at a white marbel round table and started doing a puzzle, "sit down" he told carmen.

carmen sat down with near and started helping him with the puzzle, "well what do you think?" near asked "its a very complex puzzle" said carmen, "i mean about my theory" "oh, yes well thats seems very obvisious that ryuk could just give the note book back to someone, but i thought you got rid of it?" carmen asked, near picked up a pieces of the puzzle and placed them the right order not messing up once, "well thats true, but i do believe they can get other one some type of way" near said, carmen also placed the puzzles in the right order not messing up, "well if thats true then that means you have to get the ryuk to tell us who the new kira is since you can see him" "i can see shinigami, but i doubt if he would just tell us without giving him something first".


----------



## Cheena (Oct 7, 2008)

Kei stood up straight witha breifcase in his hand. With his other hand he grabbed the top of is tie and fixed it so it was positioned. There was a bing as two metal doors opened and Kei tooka step out. He checked his watch, then began pacing in atempt to reach his destination on time.

He went to a door listen for moment then turned the knob. "Sorry Im late" he said frowning and grabing a seat. "Stand up" a deep voice said out of the shadows. Kei blinked a few time and began standing up shuttering. "U.. um, sorry Mr. Mashiki" he said wiping his forehead turning his attention to the man.

Mr. Mashiki walked over to Kei, "Pack your bags boy" he said quickly. Kei brung a cunfused look on his face. "What?" Mr. Mashiki forwned, "Do not talk to me that way" kei sighed, "Sorry, excuse me, but why do I need to pack my bags" Kei said nodding in unsurement. He looked at Kei, "Your father is already ther... we are going to Japan"

Kei scratched his head, "If you do not mind me asking, why Japan" Mr. Mashiki pulled out a few files and handed them to Kei, "We believe that a... Kira is back" Kei nodded his head and looked to the ground, _'Kira... no way'_ he said with no emotion not knowing if it was good or bad.

When the other Kira case happened he wasnt sure of anything. Was Kira evil? Or was he ridding the world of Evil, and being... a good person? Kei never knew. He felt there wasnt anything wrong with someone ridding the world of evil though. "Hmm... Ill be at the airport in an hour" Kei ran out the door.

He waved his ahnds in the air really high, "TAXI!..." He said yelled grabbing a Taxi's attention. He hoped in and instructed the driver to give to take him home. Kei finally got there and went to his room. He packed a weeks worth of clothes, since he could wash them anyway. The taxi puttered smoke  and kei went in there on the way to the Airport.

After an half an hour of driving they had arrived to the airport. "Thank You, Kei handed him the money rushing. He check the watch on his wrist , it came in handy. "I have three minuets" he said rolling 3 bags tripping some. "Ahh... Hello Mr. Mashiki" Kei waved some then wiped the sweat off of his forehead. "I have the tickets Kei.. lets go" Kei followed the man to their flight.

"Pretty tight" Kei said fitting in the rows... though to his surpirse they were led into first class. "Talk about the perks" Kei said a bit humorous. It appeared Mr. Makishi didnt like a good joke. The flight attendent put Kei's stuff in the cabinets above them. Another flight attendent came in with peanuts and water. "Ahh.." Kei gave a relaxed sigh kick his feet out leaning back on the flexible chair. "Ill use my 12 hours wisley" he said closing his eyes.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 7, 2008)

"like what?" carmen asked, "i dont know, where going to have to go to japan and find out i suppose" said near, then near took the last piece of the puzzle and placed it with the rest, it the puzzle was a picture of a hidden white dove, carmen chuckled at this.

as soon as carmen went packed his bags, he met up with near, and his partners Halle Bullook, Anthony Carter, and Stephen Loud, _Flight[ 43, for is now boarding._ "oh shit we got to hurry" said anthony, as they boarded there plain there immediately put in first class, as they were taking there seats near notice that law attorny john Mashiki was there, "oh well this is such a surprize, attorny John Mashiki is here" said Near every one seemed to turn around and look at John and his friend who seemed to be sleeping.


----------



## Cheena (Oct 8, 2008)

"Hmm.... Are we there yet?" Kei looked out thew window and saw tall buildings. He took off his ear pohones to here anything taht was said. "Kei, we are desending now" Mr. Mashiki put his pillow under the chair and closed his laptop putting it in the case. "Great..." Kei had slight grin on his face "I see the runway" Kei pointed out his small window. "Alright, the room is set, so we will go there first and put everything away" Kei started to twitch, "Am I sharing a...a room with you?" Mr. Mashiki gave Kei a death glare, "Whats that supposed to mean boy?" Kei put his head down, "Noth.. nothing" he said.

The whells came down as the plane hit the runway cuasing a thump to all the pasengers, "I hate that part" Kei said getting up and grabbing his bags, "It only the beggining Kei" Mr. Mashiki grabbed his bags and they both exited the plane safely. "Kei, there is the cab" He pointed and Kei nodded as he head to it. "Time to get started"

Kei nodded, he new this would be the beggining of a new Kira case. He and Mr. Mashiki got in the cab going to a luxury buisnuess hotel. "Very nice Mr. Mashiki" Kei looked aorund... two bedrooms a living area, and a kitchen with a table, and of course a bathroom. Kei went to a room and put away a few things.

He put his clothes in a drew. The laptop he had on the desk. Files went in the safe with a combination only he knew himself. He placed some pics of his high school graduation, first in his class, and family. He had some leisure belongings like, MP3, Portable DVD player, and word searches. ""Ready to go" Kei went over to Mashiki waiting in the living room.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 8, 2008)

as soon as the plane landed, carmen and his group got a limo to the Spk building in downtown tokyo. as they enter the Near office on the 70th floor there's a table full of Spk agents waiting for them "Alright lets get down to business shall we" said Near, as everyone took there seats to begin the meeting. "Now as you all know, Kira has come back, and more dangerous than ever" Near said "But since touched the Death Note from the last Kira case, i can still see Shinigami so we might be able to find the Kira if we find his or her Shinigami", one of the agents Lisa got a confused look on her faced as she did not how that plan was possible.

"Um...excuse me Mr. Ri" before she could finish Near cut her off, "sorry to cut you off Mrs. Wong but since Kira is back it would be best to not use our names in the open like this since any of us could be Kira." said Near, there was a big gasped of disbelieve in the room, everyone trusted eachother so they really didn'y know why Near didn't, "hey Near look, none of us are Kira ok, so you really should trust us, i mean how you even think that one of us might be Kira?" the agent asked, carmen then spoke on the subject "he's right" carmen said, everyone then turned to carmen.

"Until we really have a idea of who Kira is, we really shouldn't say each others name, but if Kira was one of us i dont think he would really kill someone beacause like Near said he would be able to see Kira Shinigami and we all would be supects if someone was to drop dead right now."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 8, 2008)

Raiden sat on a bench in a park reading a newspaper, there was a small article about Kira in it which Raiden was in the midst of tearing out. He grabs his bag that was sitting next to him. He pulls out a black sketchbook and sticks the article in it. There were about 50 pages covered in articles about past Kira's and their killings. He put the scrap book and paper back into his bag and stands up. He starts walking along a path in the park a breeze blowing his long black and red hair into his face. He pulls a pack of Camel Light cigarettes and a lighter out of his bag he puts one of the cigarettes in his mouth and lights in, inhaling slowly then exhaling the smoke. The smoke getting caught in the wind blowing away from him.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 8, 2008)

Tyrzeazea sat down in the park watching people walk past her.  She was a tiny thing a barely noticeable but that seemed to draw people's attention to her.  She could see by their faces that they wondered why she wasn't in school.

Tyr didn't notice all the attention she was drawing for quite a while.  She was too busy thinking about kira, and the deep trouble she was in.  After a few minutes a large growl from her stomach knocked her out of her day dreams.

She glanced around for any promising targets.  Ah-ha.  That guy there on the bench reading a newspaper.  Those drawings of her had been plastered all over the newspapers so this would by risky.  But he looked rather well off.

After he stood up she tentatively walked over to him.  Seeming to shrink in upon herself she tugged on the back of his coat a little. When he turns around she gives him an honest scared face and asked "Mister-san could you give me some money for food?  I'm oh so hungry."  She rubs her belly for emphasis.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 9, 2008)

Raiden looks out the girl. "Yeah well there's a lot of people hungry..." he says glaring at the girl. "The money I have I need to get my through the week, I can't even afford my own food...you're out of luck..." Raiden sticks a hand into his bag rummaging around for something. His hand hits what he was looking for, a bar of chocolate, his last bar. He reluctantly takes the chocolate out and hands it to the girl, "There you go..." he mutters quietly, looking in his bag to see if he had any money to buy some more chocolate.


----------



## Cheena (Oct 9, 2008)

Kei and Mashiki rode a car they rented to SPK. A large building they were familiar with. "When you walk in, let me do the talking" Kei nodded and followed behind Mr. Mashiki. "This will be intersting" Kei said amazed he was part of this. He was only in school for 2 years.

They both arrived at the room. Mashiki knocked then entered. "Hello, you know me, and this is my intern." Kei grinned some looking , "Father..." He said quietly to himself and his attention turned to his father. "Hello" he said grinning some.

They both went over to the group and found a seat restin their briefcases on the ground. Mr. Mashiki nudged Kei, "Dont use your real name" Kei shrugged and nodded, kinda knowing why. "Okay, you can call me AK" he said hoping it was acceptable.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 9, 2008)

Tyrzeazea takes the candy bar and her face lights up happily.  "Thank you very much mister!  I'm in your debt."  She opens it up and nibbles on it with glee.  It'd been so long since she'd had any chocolate.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 9, 2008)

In a hospital ward in Beijing, a man in his early thirties in a scrubs leaned next to the wall, staring at a television screen placed on the lobby desk. The language was only Mandarin Chinese, but the man could understand it perfectly. " The Vice President of the United Sta.." The man stopped watching television when he heard his cellphone ring. "Yes?" He asked. "So, have you..." the elderly voice on the phone was interupted by the man. "The president's death? It's all over the news. You want me to go to spk, don't you?" The man on the other side of the phone was quiet. "I'll take the first plane to their Tokyo hq." The man closed his phone and walked out of the hospital. "And here I thought I'd be able to get some R and R."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 9, 2008)

Raiden grins slightly "Yeah...no problem..." he mutters. He rummages his hand around in his bag trying to find some money for a chocolate bar for himself, he hadn't eaten in awhile since he was laid off his job for being a follower of Kira. While looking through his bag for money he accidentally knocks his scrapbook of Kira out without noticing. He ends finding enough money to get him one, maybe two chocolate bars if he was lucky.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 9, 2008)

Tyr froze mid-bite looking down at the scrapbook. She looks fairly scared but picks up the book. She glances over the cover and hands it to him with a shaking hand.  "You dropped this mister..." She tentatively steps back away from him and is visibly shaking.

*In the back of your mind you feel like you know this girl from somewhere but can't lay a finger on where*

"You... you're one of his followers?" Tyr takes another step back. "How could you support Kira!?"  She says almost desperately and gulps, her hand twitching slightly toward her waist.  If you look carefully you see a very tiny bulge there.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 9, 2008)

Hideki sighed, he was sitting in the airplane toward tokyo. It hasn't been that long but his father didn't waste a moment, the president was dead, and he could be a good runner-up.

And ofcourse, Hideki had to get out of the picture so he wouldn't mess anything up for his campaign.
He wasn't angry about it though, he could finally see his mom again, and all on the cost of his father.

he fiddled with his pen and chewed on it.

But the most important reason was that the original Kira was from japan, so now that he is active again, it would be great to look into the case, atleast...He hoped, since his connections only run into the american police department and not in japan, but he would get into the network somehow and learn more about things.
He grinned


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 9, 2008)

Raiden grabs his scrapbook from her "Gimme that you brat..." he growls. "Kira saved my life...I believe with all of my heart that he killed my parents which made me happier than ever..." Raiden was getting the feeling like he knew this girl from somewhere. He looks at her suspciously seeing the bulge at her waist, he quickly shoves his book into his bag and grabs both of the girls hands. "What's that?" he asks nodding towards the bulge in her waist.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 9, 2008)

"true" Near said, "but also, kira could have someone on the outside that we dont know, but knows us and could kills us without even getting caught" there was a quick feel of fear in the room, evryone knew that kira can anybody, but who? they had no type of evidence of if light could have had given his notebook to someone else or someone close to him stole it, "wait a minute" said Lisa, every then turned to her, "what you said before about finding the shinigami." said Lisa "yes, what about it?" Near asked, "well if we do find it, how do we get it to talk? i mean we cant touch or hurt it so what makes you think it will cooperate with us?" Lisa asked

Worried commotion ran threw the room, she was right, how was this plan going to work? Near put on his baby smile "thats good you asked Lisa" said Near, "carmen could you go get my toy?" Near asked people looked at each other with confusion, carmen then came back in the room and everyone face was in shock, Near had created a weapon, "everyone this my new little toy" Near said "what can it do sir?" one of the agents said "near put back on his baby smile "It can capture shinigami" Near said


----------



## materpillar (Oct 9, 2008)

ChibiKyuubi said:


> Raiden grabs his scrapbook from her "Gimme that you brat..." he growls. "Kira saved my life...I believe with all of my heart that he killed my parents which made me happier than ever..." Raiden was getting the feeling like he knew this girl from somewhere. He looks at her suspiciously seeing the bulge at her waist, he quickly shoves his book into his bag and grabs both of the girls hands. "What's that?" he asks nodding towards the bulge in her waist.



"Wait what? You're happy your parents died? That... that's inhuman!" She lets out a stifled sob. Her mind drifted slightly back to her own parents. Tyr was brought back to reality when the man grabbed her wrists.  With speed, grace and dexterity, Tyr wriggles and slides her hands out of Raiden's grasp.  It is obvious that she's done that many many times.  She glares daggers at him while a tear slides down her cheek. "G-gun... it-it's a gun." She's still sobbing slightly, but watching his every slight move with suspicion.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Oct 9, 2008)

Kougi sat on the plane to Tokyo, playing chess with his escort. They sat in the first-class area of the plane, sitting at a table with the chess board in the middle, a fresh game. Kougi set down the last piece on his board, the king. "Taking the first move is both a good and bad thing." Kougi said as the man across him moved a pawn two spaces forward into one of the four center squares. "Did you know that, Keizei-san?" He asked.

The man moved his hand off of the pawn and looked at Kougi. "How so, Kit-" He was about to ask but was interrupted.

"Keep your voice down. And I thought we agreed. Call me "Kougi", just in case... Kira could be anywhere, or have a subordinate lurking, watching." Kougi whispered.

Keizei nodded. "Yet you use my name..." He said with a sigh. "Anyways, about the first move?" He asked.

Kougi put a hand on a pawn, moving it only one space forward. "It is predictable... Almost too much so. If you make the first move, you have let your opponent gain an opportunity to counteract." He explained. "And you can make the wrong move by acting too quickly." Kougi added.

"I see. But if you don't move far enough, you will fall behind, what can you do if you stay hidden behind your lines?" Keizei inquired, providing a counter-argument.

Kougi remained silent as they exchanged a few moves. There was a perfect opportunity for him to take a knight, but at the expense of a rook. "That is your problem. You provide sacrifices when you easily could have used your bishop to break through my defenses. Unnecessary sacrifice is a move of fools." He said, slightly angered and refused to take the bait, and instead took the bishop left undefended. "Take out the trap and the bait can be taken without fear." He said.

After a few more moves, Keizei looked out the window. "We will be landing soon." He said, moving a piece in a foolish move.

"Check." Kougi said, moving a piece, him having many more pieces left than his opponent. "But sometimes when you get too close to your victory..." He said as the wheels touched the ground, making the plane land in a thump, knocking chess pieces around in a mess. "If you wait too long, things fall apart." He added with a chuckle and cleaned up the chess game. They gathered their luggage and walked off the plane, wandering through the airport.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 10, 2008)

Raiden growls "My parents were horrible people, they would've only hurt me and other people, they deserved death..."  he takes a pause to breathe a little bit. "Now give me that gun so no one gets hurt..." he puts his hand for her to give him the gun.


----------



## Cheena (Oct 10, 2008)

OOC: Silver, im in the mmeting room

Kei sat down listening, never being to these meeting. Atleast he will get some inside info on thw whole case. He listened carefully, not making any noise.... He tapped his foot out of some boredem, but this was important, so he couldnt walk out.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 10, 2008)

ChibiKyuubi said:


> Raiden growls "My parents were horrible people, they would've only hurt me and other people, they deserved death..."  he takes a pause to breathe a little bit. "Now give me that gun so no one gets hurt..." he puts his hand for her to give him the gun.


"No one's parents deserve to die. "Tyr lets out a soft and slightly insane sounding cackle.  She speaks in almost a whisper as to not draw attention "Give you the gun? Hah.  I doubt you'd even have the willpower to use it.  That is assuming you got it from me before I shot you.  That is assuming you don't get jumped on and pummeled for attacking a girl in the middle of a public park." Her hand sits lazily on her waste next to the gun. Tyr continues on very quietly "But go ahead.  Try and take it... I dare you."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 10, 2008)

Raiden moves a hand around inside of his bag, his hand runs over what he was looking for, a knife, he pulls it out of his bag and points it at the girl. "Give me the gun before you hurt someone you brat.." he growls. He steps closer to the girl pointing his knife threateningly at her throat.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 10, 2008)

She shrugs at him.  "You Baka."  She then cringes and seems to shrink away from him.  Tyr's finger points at him accusingly as little voice starts screaming "AHHHHHHHHHHHH HELP! HE'S GOT A KNIFE!!" She runs away towards the biggest crowd of people she can see.  Panic is obviously spreading through the park already. She keeps her hand fairly close to the gun on her waist. 

OOC: Silver any cops in the area that can jump on this guy for me?


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 10, 2008)

He quickly puts the knife back into his bag, an idea fomring in his head. He runs after the girl. He gets behind her grabbing her arm. "come on sweety no one back there is going to hurt you..." he acts as if the little girl was his little sister or daughter. Riaden pulls her some urging her to come with him.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 10, 2008)

Raiden easily runs her down and grabs her.  Tyr thought about pulling out the gun but didn't.  It'd be stupid to keep throwing bodies onto her name. She lets him pull her away. While she's getting removed from the park however, Raiden feels a sharp prick in his side like a beesting.  If he looks down she's holding a small switchblade to his side.  At an angle no one else will see it.  "Don't do anything stupid, or I'll gut you." To everyone else Tyr looks rather fearful and grabbing onto an older brother with both hands.


----------



## Mai-Sama (Oct 10, 2008)

(OOC - someone told me that it'd be ok to start. )

Akana Readeru is wondering the streets with her black sweater tied around her waist, revealing her tight orange tank top with white lining. She looks up with calm, green eyes, sighing.

_"Mom won't like it when she finds out I skipped again..."_

She keeps walking and looks down at her feet. She holds her elbows, feeling a slight breeze blow through her red hair.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 10, 2008)

(OOC - I did <3 Let's hope I'm not crucified for it. )


Tyr continues to follow Raiden around after they've left the park. While walking next to him Tyr was absentmindedly spinning her knife around. After taking another bite of the chocolate she looked up at him.  "So where exactly are we going?" As they keep walking Tyr spots a red haired girl who didn't seem to be doing much of anything.  Tyr skipped over to her dragging Raiden along.  "Tsk. Tsk.  Skipping school are we?  It probably isn't safe for you to be out here all by your lonesome."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Oct 10, 2008)

Kougi walked with Keizei through the airport. "They... Don't have chess here... Do they?" He asked,slipping his hands into his pockets then looking at Keizei for an answer.

Keizei shook his head. "They don't play chess, they play Shougi... They are kind of similar." He said, looking around at the signs, all written in Japanese. "The vehicle is waiting for us this way." He said, pointing left.

Kougi nodded and followed Keizei to an armored limo. "What's with this?" He asked, gesturing to it before he got in. As he sat inside, he put his hands behind his head.

"Kira can be anywhere..." Keizei said as they drove off.


----------



## Mai-Sama (Oct 10, 2008)

Akana looks down at the girl then looks away from the corner of her eye. "Err...what makes you say that?"

_"Well...damn."_

She sighs then looks down at the girl, putting one hand on her hip. She purses her lips together. "You lost or what?"

(OCC - i would've come back sooner but i was kicked off. )


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 10, 2008)

Raiden looks at the girl who was in front of him. He keeps a tight hold of the little girl next to him. "Who are you?" he asks to the stranger. His hair blows around in the wind. He was itching to smoke cigarette but didn't want to risk letting go of the little girl.


----------



## Mai-Sama (Oct 10, 2008)

Akana looks at the boy standing there. She takes a step back, not liking the looks of him. "Odd..because i should be asking you the same question," she mutters. She looks down at her feet and begins walking away while putting her black sweater over her orange tank top. Akana looks back from the corner of her eye.

_"Please...leave me alone...!"_


----------



## materpillar (Oct 10, 2008)

"For starters you're obviously the age to be in school and you're not in school.  It isn't that hard to figure out."  She looks up at Raiden. "As for who we are... let's see.  This here is a follower of the bastard kira, who thinks he is controlling me.  If you want proof of that he's got a scrapbook about kira in his backpack." Tyr waves her knife at Raiden and his bag.  "And I'm a lost, tired and hungry serial killer.  On that latest subject, do you have any food?" Tyr looks honestly sad as the girl starts to walk away.


----------



## Mai-Sama (Oct 10, 2008)

Akana stops walking just then and turns to look at the girl. She frowns and shakes her head, feeling bad. "No...but i do have a few bucks in my pocket..." She digs around in her jeans front pocket, pulling out three ones and a five. "This is all I got..but...you can have it, I suppose..just don't share with the Kira follower," she smirks. "And I go by Akana." She holds out the money to the little girl.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 11, 2008)

A day has passed and Hideki was now living with his mother, he was sitting in his room, the tv was on, several heartattacks on criminals, and several important goverment people from several countries had been brought into connection with Kira, Hideki was reading a comic.

"I wonder...Do Shinigami's exist?"

He makes a quick note and turns down the comic on the drawer next to the bad, he puts his arms around his back and rest his eyes.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 11, 2008)

Tyr's eyes light up happily at the sight.  She squeals "yay!" and uses her well practiced technique to slide and squirm out of Raiden's grip.  Tyr happily trots over to the girl.  "Thank you sooo much!  Don't worry I won't share it with him, besides I'm tiring of his company.  Maybe I could hang out with you?"  Tyr absentmindedly puts her knife away but will pull it out if Raiden charges her again. "Oh by the way what was your name again? You can call me Gaelthi!"


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 12, 2008)

"u..uh weapon?" said one of the agents, there was a since of shock and disbelieve, Near begin to roll a couple of dice in his hands as Halle brought out the death note in a class case, carmen could see the fear in a couple of people's faces as they seen the death note, "Near you cant be for real?!, you really cant expect us to believe that thing can capture shinigami can you? and on top of that you brought out that damn book, that must mean your kira!!" said yoshi 

meanwhile, in Washington Dc, the head of police force has a rope around his neck.

"Can it be that shinigami's exist.
Or is it just a fairy tale made up by people.
No human can know that right?
Though Kira presumably met one.
A angel of death...
Could it really be true
Time will tell..."


Near sighed, "no im not kira, first of all this weapon can capture shinigami, but it wont harm them, it will only make them physically touchable to us, and as far as the notebook is concerned, well the privete even to you all." _RING RING_, Carmen's cell was going off, "hello" Carmen said "WHAT!?, when did this happen................ok i will let him know, thank" Carmen said hanging up, "what is it Carmen?" Near said, carmen took a moment, then he look at Near, "its head of american police force, he hung himself.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 12, 2008)

Raiden flips his hair out of his face "You fools know nothing Kira will punish you for defying him..." he pulls his pack of cigarettes out of his bag and takes one out of the pack and puts it into his mouth, he digs around in his bag for a lighter. After a couple seconds he finds one taking it out and lighting his cigarette. He starts to walk closer to the two girls his lighter in one hand, his other hand in his messenger bag resting on his knife.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Oct 12, 2008)

Kougi and Keizei made their way to the building where the SPK was supposed to be. "What was that floor again?" Kougi asked himself. "17... 7... 70? Right... Floor 70." He mumbled quietly and hit the button on the elevator. After a few minutes, the two made their way to the 70th Floor. Kougi turned to face Keizei. "Thank you for escorting me. Please take my luggage to the hotel. I will take care of myself from here." He said with a bow then approached the door. He heard talking inside so just listened from outside, waiting for a chance to walk in.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 12, 2008)

"WHAT DID YOU SAY!?" Anthony said, everyone begin to panic now that kira has made his move and they still dont have a clue of who it is, "everyone calm down please, lets not lose it, we still have a big chance in catching kira, this is only the begining" said carmen,everyone semmed to calm down a little then, then Stephen then heard something at the door, "Near someone here" Stephen said quietly, "Carmen put the weapon away please" Near said 

Carmen quickly put the weapon away, and Stephen then opened the door and saw a blonde teenage boy and his friend, "what? who the hell are you? no kids allowed" Stephen said


----------



## materpillar (Oct 12, 2008)

A flash of anger shoots across Tyr's face. Then she snickers.  "It amuses me that I understand Kira better than you do. Silly fanatic. Kira and I? We fight for the same causes.  Kill for the same reasons.  We're hunted by the world for the same reasons.  We're both murderers. We're both damned.  And, unlike you, we both actually try to accomplish something with our lives.  He's just a bit more extreme than I am." Tyr keeps her distance from Raiden.  To the other girl "So what was your name again? And why were you out of school?"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Oct 12, 2008)

"Call me Kougi." He said and gestured at Keizei. "That is just my escort, Keizei. I am here to help in the effort against Kira." He added. "And... I'm not a kid, so... Please move." He said, slipping his hands into his pockets. "I can be a great asset to Near, as I am sure you will find if you would let me in."


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 12, 2008)

Stephen stared at Kougi and chuckled, "are you for real?, from where im stading your just a kid, what makes you think you can help? and we never even heard of you in the Spk or Wammys house, so why do you think i just let some kid come into a privite meeting for all i know you could Kira" said Stephen


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Oct 12, 2008)

Kougi laughed a bit. "If I was Kira, you would already be dead. While outside the door, I heard a few things you were saying. You guys have a 'weapon' in there, which led one of you to believe that Near was Kira." He said and extended his arms out to the side. "Feel free to check me for anything that would lead you to believe that I am Kira. It seems that you all know how Kira kills, right? If I have what he uses to kill, that would make me Kira. But if not... That makes your assumptions false." He added.

Keizei turned to them one last time then went into the elevator to leave.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 12, 2008)

"wait!" Near said leaving the room, "you said your name was kougi right?, well since you already heard everything you might as well come inside" near said, Stephen looked at Near with shock, "Near, you cant be serious?, he's a child" Stephen said, "yes and so is Carmen, but just beacause he's not a Wammy kid or Spk does not mean he's not a valuable asset, so please let him in." Near said Stephen grid, "fine, come on in and dont say anything outside this room understand?" Stephen asked.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Oct 12, 2008)

"Of course. A pleasure to meet you, Near." He said casually and walked inside, taking a seat. "Please... Continue." Kougi said, looking around. _And so the pieces are set in this game against Kira..._ Kougi thought, as if everything was a chess game.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 12, 2008)

once back in the room all eyes turned to Kougi, "everyone this Kougi, please show him respect as you would show me or your fellow agents" Near said Carmen went up to him and put his hand out, "hello im Carmen nice to meet you" Carmen said with a smile, Lisa was sitting next to Kougi, and her face started to turn red.


----------



## Cheena (Oct 12, 2008)

OOC: I came in the room a long time ago.... @ silver samurai

Kei sat down listening not saying anything till they were done talking. He twitled his thumbs looking around the room, noticing someone else came in, "Nice to meet you Kougi, I am Kei" He said smiling slightly.....


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 12, 2008)

Hideki was going to stay here for a long time, he just heared from his father that the head of the american police force died and that there is a bit of commotion over there that his father needed to take care off.

Which ment that Hideki wasn't going back to america for atleast a month, but what to do in the main time...Hideki sighed "Might as well just go investigate the Kira case for myself..."

He went to the library on foot

Once he was there he collected various books regarding Kira from a few years back, he sat down near a computer and began looking across the internet while sometimes turning a few pages in some of the books.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 12, 2008)

"i wonder" bella thought, "could he really still be here" bella is a kira follower, the day kira died she had lost hope, then when she heard of his return she went to japan to find him, while bella was thinking she drops her books in front of a young man on the computer.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 12, 2008)

"Oh...Here"

Hideki returned the book to the girl

"Are you okay?" he asked politely, he really didn't care much for the girl, he was busy afterall, but it couldn't hurt to interact with other people, it's not like the kira case would just run away, or that Kira would just suddenly stop while Hideki was busy not investigating it.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 12, 2008)

"oh thank you and im fine" Bella said kindly taking back her books, for some reason bella started to ell stange around the boy, her heart was beating fast, soft of like when you like someone, "i..im Bella" she said


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Oct 12, 2008)

Kougi smiled and shook Carmen's hand. "Nice to meet you, Carmen." He said and turned to Kei. "Nice to meet you as well, Kei." He added. "So Near... What exactly _is_ this weapon." He asked.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 13, 2008)

"I'm Hideki, nice to meet you"

He put his book down and put a metal case in his bag.

The girl keep on staring at him.
"I'm sorry, can I help you with something?" he says while he waves his hair back.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 13, 2008)

The Malay stared at the ground as his plane landed in Tokyo. "So, this is where Near's base is..." He thought to himself. "Hope they have good coffee." After getting off the plane, he walked towards the nearest coffee stand in the airport. "One latte please." He asked the concessionist. After acquiring his drink he got on a private car prepared for him by INTERPOL. "I'm late..." He thought. "Oh well, I guess I'm just going to my hotel room." The Malay asked the driver to stop the car, telling him he knows exactly where to go. He quickly got on a taxi cab after the INTERPOL car left and asked it to go to the Toriyama hotel. Taking a sip from his latte, he looked at the Tokyo night sky as his taxi drove sluggishly through traffic. "A new kira... Well, this one should be easier to catch, after all, he's just a copy cat killer."


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 14, 2008)

Raiden looks at the girl, sneering "You're just a little brat you know nothing about Kira and his greatness, you shouldn't talk about a god in that manner." he mutters glaring at the girl. He starts to pull the knife out of his bag, he inhales on his cigarettes using two fingers to pull it out of his mouth  and blow out some smoke.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 14, 2008)

"So sorry.  My memory must be failing me.  Hasn't kira been killed before?  If kira was god how am I not already dead? "  Tyr casually reaches for her gun as Raiden starts to pull the knife out of his bag


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 14, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> "I'm Hideki, nice to meet you"
> 
> He put his book down and put a metal case in his bag.
> 
> ...



"Um.....well i was wondering if you could take me home, i really am lost in this city, i live by a church near the Spk base downdown." Bella said



Addison of the Dark said:


> Kougi smiled and shook Carmen's hand. "Nice to meet you, Carmen." He said and turned to Kei. "Nice to meet you as well, Kei." He added. "So Near... What exactly _is_ this weapon." He asked.



OOC: i know your in the room chee, i will get to you.
"This weapon is going to help us capture shinigami, but it wont harm them, i dont think it would be good to hurt them" Near said, "so um...kougi is it?, what are you really going to do to help us?"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Oct 15, 2008)

Kougi sighed. "I can be an important asset with solving mysteries surrounding Kira. I am an excellent problem solver." He said and lifted up what seemed to be a briefcase that he brought into the room and opened it. It was revealed to be a chess board. He placed the pieces on the board. "You see, this is kind of like the game of chess. See... If white is Kira, and we are black." He said, pointing at the pieces and moved a white pawn forward two spaces. "Kira has made the first move. He probably expects us to match him by moving forward as well. Obviously we shouldn't... We should do moves that do not make our intentions obvious." He finished and moved a black knight to the edge of the board. "We must confuse him into giving us chances to slowly take him down while defending ourselves. Do not make unnecessary sacrifices." He was getting caught up in the chess board, as if it really was the struggle against Kira.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 15, 2008)

"I agree" Carmen said "but you forget the possibility of a second Kira" he took back the black knight and put the white knight in front, "now lets say we do get the Kira, but what if he has a back up?, lets say the white knight is the second kira or a crazy follower, and the second Kira gets away, what then? and on top of that you made kira a pawn piece, lets say that pawn piece is a decoy and kira is was the king all along and Kira also has a Shinigami, lets say the the shinigami is a bishop who could finish Kira work.", he moved the white bishop in the front of all of them and knocked down the black piece, "then we just fucked are selfs" Carmen said, everyone was very impressed with Carmen, of course carmen is the national state chess champion, so it was no surprize he out did kougi.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Oct 16, 2008)

"You are wrong. I did not make Kira the pawn." Kougi said. "Kira is the King, the possible second Kira is the Queen. The pawn was to represent someone that Kira might manipulate. In addition... The Bishop... This Shinigami of which you speak..." He said and looked up. "Near, you have dealt with Kira before... Can you tell me this... Can Shinigami physically harm humans? What are the limits of their powers?" He asked.


----------



## Cheena (Oct 16, 2008)

"hah..."he said sharpining his pencil in a dark room with only one light shining on his paper. "Kira... is back" he said grinning slight putting the pencil on his paper starting to write, "Hmm... Kei I presume is in Tokyo" he said looking out the window seeing the streets of Tokyo. "SPK...why dont i go there know and tear the place to shreds" He said sighing.

They found Kira before, why not again" He clentched his pencil tightly gritting his teeth, "It cant happen again" kicked his feet up putting them both on his chair, looking at what he had wrote biting his nail some thinking. "This may be my final chance" he said writing a list of names. "I need to find Kira though, if my plan will work" He  folded the paper placing it in a secret spot. "I ame KANE and I will avenge"


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 17, 2008)

Addison of the Dark said:


> "You are wrong. I did not make Kira the pawn." Kougi said. "Kira is the King, the possible second Kira is the Queen. The pawn was to represent someone that Kira might manipulate. In addition... The Bishop... This Shinigami of which you speak..." He said and looked up. "Near, you have dealt with Kira before... Can you tell me this... Can Shinigami physically harm humans? What are the limits of their powers?" He asked.



"Hmm" Carmen said not really resonding to him, Near begin to twirl his hair with his finger, "well i really dont know the powers of shinigami's, but i dont think they can hurt humans" Near said, he took the notebook from the glass case and tossed it to Carmen and he caught it without any fear, "CARMEN WHAT THE HELL ARE DOING!?" one of the agents asked, Carmen sighed, " im going to use this notebook as bait to lure the shinigami, its a much better idea then using a weapon, the weapon is only a ploy just in case the shinigami do not want to help" Carmen said


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 18, 2008)

Chopperman was bored. It had been a few days since he has left the shinigami world, and there was nothing to do. He thought of looking for Ryuk, but the shinigami was difficult to locate. "I'm so bored..." Chopperman lands infront of a candy store. It was night already, and the shopkeeper had already closed the door. Not a problem for a shinigami, though. Passing through the door with ease, Chopperman contented himself with eating as much jellybeans as he could.

"Ah, that was tasty!" He said as he flew out of the shop. "But now I'm bored again..." As Chopperman flew above a park, he saw a young woman walking by a pond. "She looks interesting..." Chopperman thought as he flew closer to the woman.


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 18, 2008)

As Ryuk was flying around the city, he seem to spot a little cute shinigami trying to talk to a women, "hehe, hello little one" Ryuk said


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Oct 18, 2008)

materpillar said:


> "So sorry.  My memory must be failing me.  Hasn't kira been killed before?  If kira was god how am I not already dead? "  Tyr casually reaches for her gun as Raiden starts to pull the knife out of his bag



Raiden smirks. "Kira has many ways of working that he doesn't want to show us...you'll never know when you'll die...or who'll kill you" he grins evily. He takes the cigarette out of his mouth and throws it into the grass, not bothering to put it out.


----------



## materpillar (Oct 18, 2008)

ChibiKyuubi said:


> Raiden smirks. "Kira has many ways of working that he doesn't want to show us...you'll never know when you'll die...or who'll kill you" he grins evily. He takes the cigarette out of his mouth and throws it into the grass, not bothering to put it out.


"Kira has many ways of working? No he doesn't. He's got his weird notebook thing and fodder to throw around.  The latter won't kill me so I'm fairly certain that I'll die by a heart attack. Either way won;t kira be killing me?  I'm also fairly certain if you keep being an idiot with that knife of yours, you'll die by getting shot, by my hand." She is obviously getting bored with this conversation and glances around.  "Any more mysteries I can unravel for you?"


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Oct 18, 2008)

It was 6'o clock in the morning as Shigeru got ready for school. He put on his uniform and turned on the news. The Newscaster was saying "There has been another reported heart attack, most likely this is the work of Kira." Shigeru said to himself, "So Kira has killed someone else that is unworthy to live." He walked out of the house and started to walk towards his school.


(ooc: is this good if not then I am sorry i'll change it if you want me to)


----------



## silver samurai (Oct 18, 2008)

OOC thats fine.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Dec 11, 2008)

(are we going to continue this?)


----------

